# Issue with "Xonotic" port



## Pricetx (Mar 26, 2012)

I apologize if this is the wrong place to convey this information, please tell me where this should go if this is incorrect.

I installed the Xonotic package from ports. It has the option of "Client" and "Server". If you just choose server it does not install the "xonotic-linux32-dedicated" binary in the folder /usr/local/share/xonotic/ which is required for the server to function. This binary is included in the correct location with the "Client" option of the install.

Additionally, the server requires the linux compatibility layer to operate. However, I don't know whether ports will normally warn you of this or not. As it stands the port does not in any way warn you or attempt to install it. I'm aware that automatically installing it would be undesirable, but a clear notification would be extremely welcome.

Other than this, the port works fine.

If you have any questions, please reply here.

-Pricetx.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2012)

You should probably contact the maintainer: [cmd=]make -C /usr/ports/games/xonotic maintainer[/cmd] or enter a problem report in the ports category.


----------



## Pricetx (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks DutchDaemon. I have emailed the maintainer about the issue.

Pricetx


----------

